# 4/0 Aluminum Cable Splice



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Hypress and heat shrink?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

End to end insulated Polaris tap is cheap and easy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> End to end insulated Polaris tap is cheap and easy.


Easy yes. Cheap, not so much.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Easy yes. Cheap, not so much.


4/0 AL sleeve is $13, 4/0 Polaris lug is $35


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Your average residential electrician doesn't have a hypress crimper. So, so compared to buying the sleeve and the required crimper, the Polaris tap is the cheaper option.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Some suppliers have a burndy compression tool they're willing 
to lend out.
Would be nice to own one of these, but I only need one every 
couple years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Some suppliers have a burndy compression tool they're willing
> to lend out.
> Would be nice to own one of these, but I only need one every
> couple years.


I don't remember the exact catalog number but I think you can find the long handle burndy crimper with the two notches pretty cheap used.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a hypress and would use that and heat shrink

This would also work as well










...on second thought... I would just replace the ser, it would probably be quicker, and we have plenty of pieces of that laying around


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jack Legg said:


> I have a hypress and would use that and heat shrink
> 
> This would also work as well
> 
> ...


How fast could it be replaced if it was stapled down an exterior wall and snaked across an inaccessible attic?

I think the splice would be the fastest possible method.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

jrannis said:


> i don't remember the exact catalog number but i think you can find the long handle burndy crimper with the two notches pretty cheap used.


md6-8,
I don't believe it is used with large 4/0 sized copper crimps. Could be wrong, but I've only seen it used with aluminum crimps


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

My company uses these

http://www.toolup.com/Greenlee-EK12...-Ton-L-Series-Crimping-Tool-with-120V-Charger
http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-KD12...xgy_469_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WMSTA24CYCMSZ5QD068

We just did a job with 8 guys and each guy had a one crimper and 1 die set. I had no idea that stuff was so expensive. I can vouch for them though, we used them all day long 10 hours a day, 5 days a week for months, covered in mud and dirt. Not one of them skipped a beat.

Polaris lugs aren't looking too expensive now.


----------

